# wtf is this??!??!?!



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

idk if i should be disappointed, embarrassed, or what... looks awful


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

They should be embarrassed at their lack of proper research. And some wildlife sanctuary society should sue their buns off for creating unrealistic fears. Now Africa waters, that's scary.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

can't watch any more.....


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

that move is an Epic Fail!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

The trailer actually made me laugh...was that the intention?


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

almost as good as the original 1970's pirhanna movie (groan)


----------



## jman (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont think anyone would pay to watch that haha


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

People will go watch it. Its like the whole spoof movie craze. Scary Movie and ones like that. There is always an audience. LOL, looks horrible


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL Jaws and Alien all wrapped up in one... 3 D even...LOL could be a 2 paper movie if ya know what I mean 
Then it would be worth the ...what 10 bucks to see? ......Again LOL 
bill


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! all i can say


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

LMFAO!!!
I was howling by the end of that trailer!!!

What a piece of "work" the movie is!!!
It's like that movie Snakeheads, another piece of "work".
Don't bother renting that one either, I tried to watch it when it was Space, but it was horrible.

They had the fish walking around on land like mud skippers.
& attacking ppl in their homes, eating their faces off.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WTF are they thinking!!! SEROIUSLY!!!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

the only way this will draw in a crowd is if they show lots of boobs


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Made me LOL! I love the look of the piranhas! They do look like Alien or something


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL wow that was brutal!!!


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

do they know piranhas are freshwater fish? lol..


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wish I can add that fish in my tank and lets see if I can also tame that just like my aba aba.

I'm gonna watch this movie it's not because the piranha but the hot girls. Lol!

Lol! PREHISTORIC looking piranha....


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> LMFAO!!!
> I was howling by the end of that trailer!!!
> 
> What a piece of "work" the movie is!!!
> ...


LMFAO incredible that's for sure, and they just wanna do it for the 3D effect


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Wish I can add that fish in my tank and lets see if I can also tame that just like my aba aba.


LOL i thought you don't like piranhas overall!?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

weirdboyrox said:


> LOL i thought you don't like piranhas overall!?


Who said I don't like. I've been wanting to add an elongus piranha and the piranha from that movie. Lol!


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm gonna watch this movie it's not because the piranha but the hot girls. Lol!

Lol! PREHISTORIC looking piranha....[/QUOTE]

I wanna own one of those hot girls and tame it just like my fish.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

This movie is stupid. They should made it with a bio-hazard mutated piranha from a lab that was accidentally release in the wild and reproduce and became like that.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

weirdboyrox said:


> I'm gonna watch this movie it's not because the piranha but the hot girls. Lol!
> 
> Lol! PREHISTORIC looking piranha....


I wanna own one of those hot girls and tame it just like my fish.[/QUOTE]

I already got a hot girl and she's tame. Lol! Wish she allows me to collect every female variant. Lol! But she won't allow it and she might kill me. She's gonna kill me later if she reads this.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Should be an awesomely lame movie.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

lol its so lame it looks pretty awesome ahahhahahahahhaha

boobs ftw!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

idk what you guys are talking about @[email protected] don't mean to be immature but if i want an excess of boobs i'd rather watch porn. That movie just looks painful


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I actually like Horror B-movies  I have several including the original Piranha and oh yes, even Piranha 2  My friends just shake their heads 

I have to admit I find these movies somewhat entertaining. But given my side interest in screen/scriptwriting, they represent great examples of poor scripts in my 600+ collection of DVDs. No, I don't watch my horror DVDs with my toddler - we watch Disney flicks and Nickelodeon shows


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

aquaboy71 said:


> I actually like Horror B-movies  I have several including the original Piranha and oh yes, even Piranha 2  My friends just shake their heads
> 
> I have to admit I find these movies somewhat entertaining. But given my side interest in screen/scriptwriting, they represent great examples of poor scripts in my 600+ collection of DVDs. No, I don't watch my horror DVDs with my toddler - we watch Disney flicks and Nickelodeon shows


i suggest you watch the movie "how to train your dragon" with your toddler  awesome movie probably top 3 on my all time favorites list. Excellent movie


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> idk what you guys are talking about @[email protected] don't mean to be immature but if i want an excess of boobs i'd rather watch porn. That movie just looks painful


+1

ahaha...yah..


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> LOL Jaws and Alien all wrapped up in one... 3 D even...LOL could be a 2 paper movie if ya know what I mean
> Then it would be worth the ...what 10 bucks to see? ......Again LOL
> bill


nah man, thats got to be at least a 3 or 4 paper movie


----------



## bill_e (Apr 21, 2010)

*sweeet*

looks good to mee and i dont think its a serious movie for all you haters go watch "gone with the wind " or "dances with wolves"


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

bill_e said:


> looks good to mee and i dont think its a serious movie for all you haters go watch "gone with the wind " or "dances with wolves"


we're not haters, we're just disapprovers, haters are negative about everything and express it, disapprovers selectively address things that they find ridiculous.


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey James Cameron cut his teeth directing Piranha 2 prior to doing The Terminator. This movie could mean the rise of a new super movie maker!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> This movie is stupid. They should made it with a bio-hazard mutated piranha from a lab that was accidentally release in the wild and reproduce and became like that.


That's what the "Snakeheads" movie is about.
Some lab made an indestructible Snakehead fish that was able to roam the earth like a Mud skipper on crack.


If you want a bad example of bad screenplay, or scriptwriting watch this bad boy.

@ least this movies is in 3D & has hot chix.
I like the girl from Gossip Girls she fine!!!
Jessica Szohr is very easy on the eyes IMO.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bahahahhahha
woah my IQ just drop by a land slide. 
what a waste of film


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

I LOVE IT! Deep blue sea (the one where sharks where given an agent to grow their brains) 

Stomp the yard (so much laughing)
Anaconda!!

I love all the bad CGi movies I cant wait for the newest Predator movie, as well as teh alien franchise..

The BF knows what movie we are gonna download next (right after I excitedly show him the trailer)

These movies are bad, thats what makes them junk food movies.....


YEAH!! When I get it I would happily have any b movie fans over to watch on our big screen tv downstairs.. For realsees!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

ibenu said:


> I LOVE IT! Deep blue sea (the one where sharks where given an agent to grow their brains)
> 
> Stomp the yard (so much laughing)
> Anaconda!!
> ...


Let me know when yer watchin' it. I'm sure I can con the wife into coming over too!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

you know from being a horror fanatic . and owning over 500 horror DVDs . this movie was not supposed to be great . like zombies movies people say oh this is cheesy well yes it is , but its awesome . its like attack of the killer tomatoes . the blob, master of puppets , critters , gremlins , tremors , jaws the original piranha movies , creature from the black lagoon,when mars attacks . its all cheesy but classics . 
just because this is not life like it makes it lame, just tells me your lame LOl LOL LOL LOL


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> you know from being a horror fanatic . and owning over 500 horror DVDs . this movie was not supposed to be great . like zombies movies people say oh this is cheesy well yes it is , but its awesome . its like attack of the killer tomatoes . the blob, master of puppets , critters , gremlins , tremors , jaws the original piranha movies , creature from the black lagoon,when mars attacks . its all cheesy but classics .
> just because this is not life like it makes it lame, just tells me your lame LOl LOL LOL LOL


If you're into DVD's and don't care about it being "used" Rogers on 41 and Victoria is closing. Buy 1 DVD get 2 free. All new items are 50% off


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i was just there im half a minute walk from there


----------

